# Amount of food ??



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good morning, My wife and I bought an all white shepherd a month ago. We had him AKC reg. After doing research on food and diet I decided to go with Innova large breed puppy. The additional cost seems worth it for a family member. He has been wonderful. Learning quickly . My question is this...he weighed 22.5 lbs at 14 weeks, the vet said he was a little under weight so after crating him and learning where to use the potty we started to free feed out side and he eats like crazy, should I limit how much he gets or is free freeding fine ? His stomach seems a little round like a barrel ( just a little ) We dont let him eat after 8:00 pm and we put out about 4 cups in the morning for him to eat throughout the day and about another 1 cup when we get home around 4:30 which he kinda picks at . I train with different treats around 6:00 pm which he eats up ...lol. I take him for walks and exercise him every evening. He is 18 weeks tomorrow . Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally don't like free feeding because it makes potty training harder. I'm doing 3 meals a day with my puppy (now 15 weeks) and she gets 4 to 4.5 cups a day (its an ALS adult food, we're off puppy food) But your vet must have good reasons for suggesting that to get some weight on your pup. At 14 weeks, my female was 28.5 lbs but I'm not sure how she falls in the average or big category. So perhaps you could get your puppy to an acceptable weight and then switch over to meals.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am also against free feeding. When you set a time for meals you will have a better idea when he needs to go out and potty, you will be able to monitor how much he is eating a day and notice when he is sick and not eating enough.

I would give him 3 meals a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If his stomach is "round like a barrel" he is too fat. He should have an obvious waist and you should be able to feel his ribs easily. Or even be able to see the last rib or 2 when he is moving/turning.

I too an against free feeding for the reasons mentioned above, AND the vast majority of free fed dogs are overweight.

You also should avoid exercise before and after meals. If they are free fed, you don't know when the dog last ate. Si if yoy come home ftom work and want to take the dog for a walk/run, you don't know if it last ate 5 hours ago, or 5 minutes ago.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great information ! Thanks. We cant feed lunch because we are at work. Thats why I was free feeding during the day( probably to much) . We place him in the back yard in the morning and bring him in when we get home and he sleeps in his bed in our bedroom at night. He does not have any potty accidents and he wakes us up by moaning/winning when he wants to go out side to pee at night. Should I reduce the amount to 2 cups twice a day. In the morning and when we get home ? Thanks again yall


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If he is too fat, I wouldn't feed him 4 cups a day. I would try 3 1/2 split into 2 meals and see how is weight is. (Since from the sound of it, he is already eating 4 cups PLUS treats and is too heavy.)

Does he currently eat all of the 5th cup you give him?


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

No, he doesnt finish the cup we give him when we get home. I just give it to him cause we dont know if hes hungry or not... Im about to upload a picture from last night ... so you and tell me what you think.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can you take a picture of him from the side and above?


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

yes . I will do that tonight and up load it... from the top view and side.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

I uploaded the two I have right now from last night. I will get a better profile picture tonight.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

That's a nice WGS you have  if you can't feed him during lunch, instead of free feeding you can try getting him this toy that dispenses food. 








It's great because it's interactive so he'll probably want to try to get the food out. From what I read on the reviews this toy does last but the dog eventually learns how to open it. Either way he'll be eating his meals 
I believe it could hold up to 2 cups, correct me if I'm wrong. 
Good luck with your shepherd, I'm getting mine in a week (so excited)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

First, your puppy is absolutely, positively adorable!!!!!!!! :wub:

But on the food issue -- no, I wouldn't leave four full cups for him to feast on. What's the recommended amount on the bag? I don't think I'd feed the full recommended amount, depending on exercise level and treats, but it'll give you a starting point. You can cut that by, say, 15%+ and monitor his weight. If he really is overweight, you might want to cut more, but your pics don't really show enough to say that he is.

Eating three times per day is ideal I suppose, but in this case you can't, so I'd go to two measured, controlled feedings. I like the "ritual" of feeding time. 

Him not finishing the food clearly shows he's getting more than enough.

I personally want a lot more pics of that beautiful boy.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks ... I am taking pictures right now and will upload them first thing. I know i am being overly cautious but this is my first GSD and I am so proud of him and I only want the best . The bag of Innova Large Breed puppy says for his age around 4 cups a day. but the vet said he was a little light thats why i put so much out but i diff. will cut it down and re-examine. thanks again. i will post pics first thing in the morning.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

He looks fine in all the pics. Most dogs will eat more than they need and the bags recommendations are often on the high side. I agree that 4 cups does sound like a lot especially if you add in training with food. I know I could easily go through over a cup of food each day just in training.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks good right now, I like mine a little bit more lean but he looks good.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's not overly fat but do cut down now and don't free feed.
It takes an amazingly short time for them to pudge out and that's so hard on growing hips.
I can see every one of our 10mo. old pup's ribs but he's active and healthy. It's better for puppies to remain lean to ease the stress on their joints.

2 c. twice a day of Innova would be more than adequate.
As others suggested, maybe even make it 3 cups and give 1.5 c. AM and 1.5 c. PM.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

4 Months 6 days.....32 lbs


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

My he is so cute. He doesn't look overweight; but he doesn't look lean either. I prefer lean and, from what I've learned here, it's better for them. We feed Rocco 3 1/2 cups a day: 1 in the morning, 1 1/2 for lunch, and 1 at night. 

I think you said that you're not home during the day. I would leave 1-1 1/2 cups out for him while out.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

I started to leave out 2 cups but I will take your advice. Your right he doesnt look over weight but not lean either. I want whats best for his hips as he grows.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

He doesnt look overweight to me. A little leaner would be better for me. Feeding twice a day is enough, morning and evening. I don't like free feeding either. Since I don't use this brand I can't say what is appropriate meal size. I prefer grain free Orijen adult, this also eliminated all itching problems in my dog at early age when I was using Royal Canin. If you can feel their ribs in mid section their weight is good.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't free feed either. I'm beginning to feed my 9 week old puppy 3-4 times a day, 1/4 includes treats and his dental bone.

Breakfast : Puppy milk and kibbles
Lunch: Kibbles
Dinner: Puppy milk, kibble and wet food

Yesterday I was using "Cesars" treats, which are for my Bichon. But today I had my boyfriend pick up "Blue Buffalo Puppy Biscuits," so that'll be his new treat, as well as a dental bone.


----------

